# Top Secret Tuned R33 GTR Skyline



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Well, Bought this from Andy (Powervehicles.com) and it's one beautiful machine. I can not take any credit for it has been done. Enjoy.. 


ENGINE:

24U N1 Block 
Nismo N1 Turbos 
HKS Actuators 
Metal Head Gasket 
HKS Camshafts 
HKS Slide Pulleys 
Titan Exhaust System (Top Secret?) 
Calsonic Sports Radiator 
Nismo Titanium Strut Brace 
Oil Catch Tank 
Reimax Clear Plastic Cam Cover 
Gold Painted Engine Covers 
Carbon Radiator Panel Cover 
Aftermarket Metal Oil Cap 
Aftermarket Front Pipes 
Trust Extended Sump 
Aftermarket Turbo Outlets 
HKS Intake Elbow 
HKS Induction Kits 
Airflowless Metal Suction Pipes 
Oil Cooler Kit 
GReddy Intercooler Kit 
Nismo Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Nismo 660cc Injectors 
Custom Made Polished IC Turbo Pipes 
Power V Belts 

SUSPENSION / BRAKES / WHEELS / DRIVE

Aragosta Coilovers 
Swift Racing Springs 
Aftermarket Clutch (ORC Twin?) 
Grex 4 Pot Rear Brake Kit (Inc 2 Piece Rotor) 
Rays Volk Te37 Alloys (18 x 9.5 J +12) 
Stainless Mesh Brake Line 
Grex Alcon Front Brake Kit (Inc 2 Piece Rotor) 
Nismo Front Upper Arms 
Aftermarket Mission Member Collars 
Stainmesh Clutch Line 
Veilside Front Tension Rods 

BODY / EXTERIOR 

Top Secret Carbon Vented Bonnet 
Top Secret Front Bumper 
Top Secret Bonnet Vents 
Top Secret Side Skirts 
Top Secret R-Diffuser Pro (Carbon) 
Top Secret Kevlar Vortex Generators 
Top Secret GT-Wing 
N1 Bumper Ducts (LH Top Secret) 
Aero Door Mirrors 
Auto Select Front Carbon Canards 

INTERIOR

HKS FconV Pro Gold 
Addzest 2 Way Crossovers Mounted in Doors 
Aftermarket Door Speakers 
Bride Carbon Kevlar Bucket Seat for Driver 
Top Secret Snap Off Steering Boss 
Steering Boss Extension 
Keys Racing Suede Steering Wheel 
Belloff HID Lighting Kit and Stinger Beam Controller 
Defi Link Meter Controller 
Defi Link Display (Incorporating Water and Exhaust Gas Temps) 
Defi Boost Meter 
Greddy Profec Boost Controller 
Aftermarket Shift Knob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good!

get a different drivers seat tho


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the nice compliments... I'll be picking it up early march after i get back from my business trip. went to go see it today, and it was beautiful... Here's a video that andy put up a while back and it sounds pretty good.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThjDcvnAbKI


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

omg, how did u have sex on the front seat  i see something white on it :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

haha. sorry man.. it was just too sexy.. naw.. it says special edition on it..


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

This is really nice! saw it also when we visited Andy.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks sweet mate, a lot of common parts with my own car.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

dam looks sweet as 
enjoy 





ps: clean the spooge off the front seat hehehe.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks you guys!! 

Steam clean work?! haha... ?? 

In not new with skylines but, i am familiar with GTRs... but what would be a basic "Maintanence" for something with 500-600ps car like this?

other then fluid change, plug change, and clean.... but, other then that... how would i maintan it or make sure it lasts more long..


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

James - fantastic car! (nice to have another R33 around, yeah!)

As it's tuned by Top Secret, then you should take it to TS and let them take a look, to make sure all is well. Maintenance, don't skimp on the fluids - when in doubt, change what you can. Biggest mistake I see/hear about are people who will spend on the car, but not for maintenance. Why is that?


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> James - fantastic car! (nice to have another R33 around, yeah!)
> 
> As it's tuned by Top Secret, then you should take it to TS and let them take a look, to make sure all is well. Maintenance, don't skimp on the fluids - when in doubt, change what you can. Biggest mistake I see/hear about are people who will spend on the car, but not for maintenance. Why is that?


Aki, THanks for the compliment.. yeah it's nice to have a r33 again as well... but at least this time, it's a R... not a t... 

Well, to answer your question from my observation from the base at least is that, people spend all the money trying to impress everyone by looks and adding "fancy" parts like.... Exhaust or intake.. haha.. but that's all they care about if it's running and looking good at only That ONE MOMENT and not care what would happend 3-4 months down the road.. unfortuently that's how it is here on base. For those people, i want to state the fact-->:GrowUp:
I changed my oil once a month or after a hard run and people ask, didn't you just change that? and I always respond as in yeah.. duh?!! 

So that's how it's like,... but for Japan or UK or the states, i have no word in that.. but that's my word for the base... 

So jeez, im gonna have to make expensive trip to chiba eh?! damn.. haha :chairshot


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, just one expensive trip to Chiba, then after that I think you're right, regular maintenance is probably enough. Which brings us back to, what IS regular maintenance for a car like yours?

In addition to regular oil changes (I think what you do is great!), don't forget the other fluids, such as transmission, coolant, differential (both), brake fluid, etc. And if possible, all of these should be high performance, too (to match your car's capacity). Full synthetic, DOT 5.1 brake fluid, etc. But you know this.

What I've been doing with my car is looking for parts that are near the end of their service life, and thinking about how and what to replace those parts with. Those that were on the car BEFORE I put in the new engine, or frankly, any part that is still "normal" - I evaluate.

Don't forget that there are many items that aren't obvious, such as rubber bushings, disk rotors, seals, electrical wiring, etc. that degrade so slowly that you're not aware that it's having an affect on the performance of the car.

Also, with that much power coming out of the engine, there are going to be components that are stressed more than they would have been. The R33 bodies/chassis are starting to show their age, which in addition to the extra power means more stress on the body of the car. Look into additional bracing, it's surprising how many companies do these components. Also, the obvious - do a check for rust if you haven't already.

Finally - as you know I'm pretty obsessive about keeping my car clean. The benefit is (other than looking good) you can spot small problems before they become big ones when you wash/detail/wax your car often (ie, under the hood, trunk, door panels, etc.)

Anyway, not trying to be an authority here, just trying to be useful and give my buddy James some of my thoughts from my experience (so excuse me if I said anything that was obvious or that you already knew, James). 

Would be interesting to hear what others say, too!

PS I think yeah, people everywhere (maybe more so in the car world) are all about looking good - NOW - but they forget that looking good requires upkeep - and the reality is, the better they look, the more expensive the upkeep. Just ask anyone who's married...


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Aki, 

Thanks for your input.. some information you provided i did not know and im glad that you gave me your input. I rather hear from an excellent/responible owner as yourself to teach me then some bum on Yokota.. haha.. With my current chaser, i have replaced all the bushing with either Metal or Pillow (sp?). Everytime i wash my car i always notice somethings wrong (body damage wise) and your absolutly correct on that comment. And i really never noticed to check under the trunk or anything so i'll be doing that from now. Thanks for an excellent advice and hope we can chat more on the next Daikoku meet if I can ever make it... 

Again thanks.. and yeah it would be interesting to hear from others as well...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats, great car! Alot of nice parts. Saw this 3 weeks ago as well :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments... The car is beautiful.. Noticed that alot of people as seen it.. Glad to have positive feedback.. Can't see why not right? haha... Andy mentioned this car was featured in a european magazine , can't remember which country.. was hoping if someone has seen it.. Thanks..


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Stupid question... 

Andy told me this motor has a possible 2.7L work to it.. but was unsure.. How can i find out if it had any piston upgrade or anything like that (without opening up my motor). As stated, im NOT THAT familiar with RB26s and just got done reading about the N1 24u Block.. So yeah.. thanks in advance and sorry for the stupid question..


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey James - if tuned by Top Secret, wouldn't they have records on this car? You could just call them?

Otherwise, yeah, kind of tough without opening up the RB. Would replace stock pistons with increased diameter pistons, and the block be bored out to match. Either that, or a kit which increases the stroke by shortening the length of the conrods.

Standard engine has stroke of 73.7mm and pistons with diameter of 86.0mm, for a total volume of 2567cc. To get near 2.7liters (ie above 2650cc), would need to either have a piston diameter of 87.5mm or greater (87.5x 73.7 for 2657cc) or an increase of stroke - both Tomei and HKS increase to 77.7 (by shortening the conrods), which, with 87mm pistons, give you a total capacity of 2771cc.

see Tomei website - http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/_2003web-catalogue/044_rb28_enginekit.html


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome car James! Are you going to Y-plate it? You need to take it to DF when all is done with your car.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Aki, 

I called Top Secret last night, they said they will look for it?! but, since the car is still at powervehicles theirs not much i can really check or do at this point. I just gave them my chassis number and they said they will shoot me an e-mail. Thanks for the info though... 

Paul, 

No, i'm actually gonna keep it J-Plate with this one since My military/dependent SOFA status is going to change over in October to Embassy/Sponsorship or whatever it's called so im really not going to bother. Looked at the apartment that the embassy was providing me last night and it looks pretty damn good, so I might be moving off-base late march or early april...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

James, you're welcome. If you're going to be living near the embassy - hey I work in the big green building down the street! Let's do lunch soon then!

Also - I seem to recall my friend who worked at the embassy, I think he had a Y-plate though? Maybe different GS level? 

Either way - good to know that TS is on the hunt. Hopefully, they'll come back with some useful info.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Aki, 

Diffently, let's do lunch sometimes.. Well i can get Y-Plate but Just dont really want to deal with the base "regulation" even if im not located their. They havent got back with me yet so im starting to get worried.... I'll see you guys on the next weds at DF...


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Nice GTS4 with RB26 swap, it almost fooled me that it was a real GT-R. Also, is that a manual transmission and what is up with the black painted bonnet?


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

haha, thanks yukio for that wonderful insight... 

So update.. 


Picking the GTR up next week...


----------

